# Outdoor Toilets in Bristol



## spacemonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was out drinking in Bristol on Saturday and realised they have these outdoor urinals dotted round the city centre. 

Now obviously, as a bloke who was desperate for the toilet at the time, I thought they were marvellous, past 11pm you have to pay to get in everywhere and it saved me having to nip off down an alley. 

Although one of the girls I was with thinks they are disgusting and I can see her point, especially if people decide to use them in the daytime! 

What do you think Bristol urbanites, are they a good idea?


----------



## Geri (Jun 23, 2008)

I have seen them, but I've never seen anybody use one. I don't go into town at night though much.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> I have seen them, but I've never seen anybody use one. I don't go into town at night though much.



They seemed to be getting a fair amount of usage!


----------



## salem (Jun 23, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Although one of the girls I was with thinks they are disgusting and I can see her point, especially if people decide to use them in the daytime!



I use the ones in Soho during the day


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

salem said:


> I use the ones in Soho during the day



That was the other thing I was going to ask...wasn't sure if it was just Bristol or if any other cities have them...


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

they get them out for the harbour festival and things liek that, are you sure there wasn't an eventy type thing going on?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 24, 2008)

Are we talking about these?...







I don't often venture out into the centre on a Friday/Saturday night, but they seem to be strategically placed for the night on the routes between various meat market clubs/bars.  (-Bottom of Corn St, by the harbourside, etc.)


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Are we talking about these?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh those! i thought he meant portaloos.

confusing.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 24, 2008)

So where are the girls supposed to wee then? Aside from in an alley? My bladder aint what it once was *sighs*


----------



## strung out (Jun 24, 2008)

they dont have them out in the daytime


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 24, 2008)

sometimes they do, there fairly gross


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2008)

holy cow 

Clochemerle's was positively modest by comparison.


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 10, 2008)

They shouldnt have closed all the cottag - er - public loos and we wouldnt be in this bloody mess.

And what about the women?


----------



## mr steev (Jul 10, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Although one of the girls I was with thinks they are disgusting





We all have to piss. I really don't understand what the problem is. Surely it's more hygenic than pissing up an alleyway.

Agree that there should be some proviso for women too though.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 10, 2008)

We've got ones that pop out of the ground in Newquay...


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 26, 2008)

They provide them for the men because it's generally men that piss in doorwells and against windows, etc.

Women have some decorum, apparently!

The ones in Amsterdam blew me away the first time we went, although they were a bit whiffy!


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2008)

butterfly child said:


> They provide them for the men because it's generally men that piss in doorwells and against windows, etc.
> 
> Women have some decorum, apparently!



I think it's more likely to be the case that most women don't want to bare all if they need a wee when making their way home from a night out and would rather suffer even extreme discomfort and perhaps pee themselves quietly on the bus rather than drop their trousers/knickers in an alleyway, whenever I've been that desperate it makes me feel as if I'm very vulnerable!

Sorry if this is TMI but my bladder is not what it once was, and the lack of public conveniences, especially in the evening, pisses me right off - and the provision of nice useful facilities for men is just rubbing it in that I have nowhere to bloody go!!!


----------



## JTG (Jul 27, 2008)

They generally magically appear on a Friday afternoon/evening ready for the weekend assault. Anyone thinking they're 'disgusting' clearly never had to walk down Corn Street/Baldwin Street etc when they were flowing with rivers of piss from the morons who felt the need to go in a doorway.


----------



## xenon (Jul 27, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> they get them out for the harbour festival and things liek that, are you sure there wasn't an eventy type thing going on?




They're out most Saturdays AFAIK. We were drinking on King Street last week and there was one just there. 

I wonder what happens to the piss. They should recover the nitrate from it.
</environmental>


----------



## xenon (Jul 27, 2008)

Chemical needs said:


> We've got ones that pop out of the ground in Newquay...




Yeah think they wanted to try that here. . Went for the cheaper option of a little crane thing dropping them off.


----------



## JTG (Jul 27, 2008)

xenon said:


> They're out most Saturdays AFAIK. We were drinking on King Street last week and there was one just there.
> 
> I wonder what happens to the piss. They should recover the nitrate from it.
> </environmental>



most of it gets collected by the bars and served up again the following evening


----------



## xenon (Jul 27, 2008)

. Good point.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

I've never seen these, but then I tend to stay clear of meat market areas on Friday and Saturday night. I think it's a good idea though, and obviously easier to provide for men than for women. You'd have to be a right mimsy to find it disgusting. Everyone has to piss.


----------

